# Cam Lock Size Determination



## Cactus Farmer (Mar 20, 2015)

I just found a lathe with a camlock spindle. It has a 3 and 4 jaw chuck but I want to add more, so how do I find the size of the camlock? This one has 6 pins about 5/8th diameter and the bolt circle is 5 3/4 if I remember correctly. I want to mount my 5C collet chuck and 4 jaw self centering chuck for starters.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Mar 20, 2015)

http://www.victornet.com/reference/Lathe_Chuck.html   or do a google search you will get lots of hits for camlock lathe specs


----------



## Kevinb71 (Mar 20, 2015)

That's the measurements of my D1-5. There aren't as many things in D1-5 as 4 and 6, but if that's what you got make it work!


----------



## Kevinb71 (Mar 20, 2015)

OOPS just reread your pin dia. of 5/8" That isn't D1-5. I'll double check my pins tonight.


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Mar 21, 2015)

I remembered wrong. It is a D 1-5. Already found a used backing plate too. Oh JOY!!! Now to find 2-3 more.........And I now have 3 CXA QCTP mail blocks and 9 tool holders. 2 are Chinese but one is Aloris as are 3-4 of the holders. This is beginning to look very promising......;>)


----------



## Kevinb71 (Mar 23, 2015)

Sounds like you are on your way. What brand/model lathe is it?


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Mar 23, 2015)

Acra-turn.13X40. My first gear headed machine. I almost had a gearheaded drill/tapping machine but it fell out of the truck on the way to my shop. Shattered in about 1000 pieces. I was NOT happy to loose such a wonderful  tool.


----------



## Kevinb71 (Mar 24, 2015)

Ouch! That will leave a mark!


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Mar 24, 2015)

It wasn't my truck. The tool dealer was delivering it. Still a shame to destroy it.


----------

